
Google to auto-delete users' records by default - longdefeat
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53165566
======
diablo1
Thank goodness. Google is the biggest potential 'database of ruin' that could
embarrass many people if even a sliver of the dossiers they have on people
were leaked. Holding onto this database (without periodically wiping it) is
like keeping tonnes of radioactive waste under the floorboards.

